# Salamanders...unpopular?



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

I have noticed from people i know personaly, consumer demand and from what i have noticed on forums that not many people are interestd or talk about salamanders.

Why is this?
As i personaly think they are wonderful!

Would just like to hear others thought on this and towards salamanders in general : victory:


Thanks
Phil


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

We have a salamander and he's lovely


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome : victory:

What type?



Phil


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Black with yellow spots (don't know scientific names for anything other than spiders :lol


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

It is probably either:

Fire Salamander
Tiger Salamander

or it could even be a Mandarin salamander 



Phil


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to be into salamanders big time here....... but then we are ate up with them..... one day in the woods and you can have a collection.... they are fascinating animals!:no1:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

They will never be as popular as lizards.

this is because the vast majority of people gettign into reptiles still want an animal that can hold, and an animal that they can scratch under the chin and coo about how much he/she likes it.

Can't do this with a salamander y'see

never had an *actual* salamander, we do keep axolotls though, so permanent larval salamanders.

I'm sure I remember Sami saying we'd have some CB baby tiger salamanders up for sale shortly too.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are very rewarding..... a little like keeping tropical fish. i kept all of my salamanders in little plastic bowls on damp paper towels. i had:
redbacked
longtailes
two lined
slimy 
tiger
dusky
cave
spring
on and on and on........ folks don't know what they are missing. until recently, i thought that the uk had lots of native salamanders.... too bad you don't. they are a cool hobby and here if you get tired of them you can always let them go. the colors can be amazing.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow nice collection :no1:


I would love a red salamander, but so rare 



Phil


----------



## Kevin_D (Oct 16, 2007)

The yellow spotted Salamander could also be a Spotted Salamander, _Ambystoma maculatum._

I keep a few Salamanders and Newts. At the moment I keep, 
Hynobius dunni, Salamandra salamandra gallaica, Tylototriton kweichowensis, Pleurodeles waltl, Ambystoma maculatum, Plethodon cinereus, and Siren intermedia, which are fully aquatic and related to Salamanders.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like big slimies!!! here are the ones around me... Salamanders of Kentucky -- WKU Center for Biodiversity Studies

Salamanders of KY - Daviess Co Audubon Society


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a tiger sal!!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

badboiboom said:


> i have a tiger sal!!


 
Great salamander to have, hardy species and so easy to keep, do you find them tame?

As i dont think they are supposed to be but the one my bro in law has likes human interaction?


Phil : victory:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i also keep salamanders, just look in my sig to see what i've got, i'm also getting some more S.s. terrestris this week hopefully


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i used to think salamanders were crappy and boring until i just finished a module on them in my herpetology course, theyre actually interesting, i want a tiger salamander now because i done a information leaflet on them for the module project and when i googled them they have really cute wee faces! i thought a caecillian was just a posh worm until i did this module so i learned alot lol


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Are salamanders that hard to care for with all the humidity requirements?
Cause i'm not allowed to get any amphibians cause my parents are worried they'd try out?:lol2:Obviously i wouldn't just let them dry out but are they that hard to look after.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I adore salamanders :flrt:
I have a few species and find that they are a lot easier to care for than some of the newts I have.

Maddie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i kept mine in the refridgerator..... nice and cool. i also had a greater siren for years in a fish tank, what an awesome salamander!!!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

tortoisechap said:


> Are salamanders that hard to care for with all the humidity requirements?
> Cause i'm not allowed to get any amphibians cause my parents are worried they'd try out?:lol2:Obviously i wouldn't just let them dry out but are they that hard to look after.


 
Tiger salamander = easy to care for, im serious, it realy is easy!

Phil


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

HABU said:


> i kept mine in the refridgerator..... nice and cool. i also had a greater siren for years in a fish tank, what an awesome salamander!!!


I keep mine in a north facing bedroom, keep the heating switched off in there in winter and use a AC unit in summer.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

tortoisechap said:


> Are salamanders that hard to care for with all the humidity requirements?
> Cause i'm not allowed to get any amphibians cause my parents are worried they'd try out?:lol2:Obviously i wouldn't just let them dry out but are they that hard to look after.


 
I have a wide shallow water dish in with most of mine and mist them daily. That seems to keep the humidity about right.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i kept mine on cold, wet paper towels in tupperware type containers. keep 'em clean and cool. it's easy to keep track of things in a sterile looking environment. also i always used bottled water.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I prefer a natural looking set up, I use Coir, cork bark, sphagnum moss and loads of plants in the big exo terra faunariums. They seem to like it and they look very cool.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

my smeagle is in a 4 ft viv as hes as bit as my hand and 12 yrs old!!!
on damp paper towl with spagnum moss,
a cat litter tray for water and another dog bowl which he sh!ts in,
and a large peice of bark as a bridge and two peices of bark to hide under with some fake leaves to get water spray off

lol hes lucky!


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks i think a tiger sal might be my next infestment doesnt look like they require much room as well.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Good choice :no1:


Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I think im going to add to my phib collection with some dart frogs 


Phil


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine (axy who has metermorphed) is on eco earth, moss and has flower pots (whichi he LOVES) bark to hide under some fake plants and a bowl of water and a bowl of food.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I must research the dart fros though as i dont have much knowledge of them...

Any good care sheets?

and can they some breeds of dart frog be kept some breeds of next or salamander?


Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I must research the dart fros though as i dont have much knowledge of them...
> 
> Any good care sheets?
> 
> ...


Dont know much about amphibians but i heard this site is gd loads of caresheets and they sell lots too www.pollywog.co.uk Amphibian Care Sheets


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks : victory:


Will have a look now.



Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Cant find any info about whether you can mix dart frogs with any other anphibs...

Anyone ot any info for me?



Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

No you cant mix darts. IMO no amphibian species should be mixed with any other species, with the exception of Whites Treefrogs and Whitelipped Treefrogs. 

Some species of PDF are compatible, but i wouldnt like to say which as i do not have enough experience in the area, and it'll take alot of research to find out exactly which species are generally considered compatible.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> No you cant mix darts. IMO no amphibian species should be mixed with any other species, with the exception of Whites Treefrogs and Whitelipped Treefrogs.
> 
> Some species of PDF are compatible, but i wouldnt like to say which as i do not have enough experience in the area, and it'll take alot of research to find out exactly which species are generally considered compatible.


Ok Thankyou Very much : victory:



Phil


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Dart frogs are pretty specialist species, they require you to culture your own food for them (fruitflies) UV and specific conditions, they're not really for the novice amphibian keeper (ive been keeping amphibians for over 2.5yrs and i dont consider myself ready yet) so no offence but i would advise you to get some experience with more entry level amphibs before getting into darts. Reed frogs are very nice and are small and colourful like darts, they may be a good start.
what amphibs do you keep at the moment?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok good advice, ill have some thinking to do : victory:


At the moment i keep Mandarin salamander& Cantabrian fire salamander 
but i mainly focus on my lizards.

You?


Phil


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

i have a fire salamander in a large flat faunarium, i use eco earth sphagnum moss vermiculate fir the substrate, a cork bark hide 2 halves of a plant pot(small one), and i have a small water dish and she loves it. I spray daily and feed it 2 waxworms and 2 crickets every night at 8pm.And it takes them from my hand and crawls onto my hand if its wet  

We have a special connect€ion :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> i have a fire salamander in a large flat faunarium, i use eco earth sphagnum moss vermiculate fir the substrate, a cork bark hide 2 halves of a plant pot(small one), and i have a small water dish and she loves it. I spray daily and feed it 2 waxworms and 2 crickets every night at 8pm.And it takes them from my hand and crawls onto my hand if its wet
> 
> We have a special connect€ion :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2:
It sounds like a right little character!

:no1:


Phil


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

has anybody else ever realised how long a fire salamanders tongue is or is mine just an alien


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well my Cantabrian fire salamander's tongue is about two thirds as long as its body  :lol2:


Phil


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ive seen d. tinktorius and d.leucamilus mixed together in one 45x60x60 exo terra, they are doing very well indeed.
also got yellow fire salys in but i coudlnt have them as all my rep rooms are too warm for them, awsome animals tho.

Jon


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a fire salamander...its really cute, got it from Doncaster Show last year! I keep it in a natural set up with a small shallow water section, with large pebbles, spagnum moss, a few pieces of cork bark, a hide and some plants! Its really friendly and will be hand fed


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

What size viv do you keep it in becciboo?

I asume it is an exo-terra...?


Phil : victory:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I like salamanders, i have Fire and spanish sharp ribs, electricity bill is certainly cheaper! Both groups will breed again this year. Remember a salamander is just a lizard, give or take a few million years and environmental presure! Lets here it for evolution. I bet fossil records one day will show stone age man kept Sallys before lizards.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i always liked these. they are cave salamanders.... very hard to find around me. they do very well in captivity but only live in cave-like settings.... they are fairly large but slender. pics never do them justice. i have a couple of sweet spots where i know that i can find them.

here is a pic..... very striking salamanders i think. also i like those mossy salamanders... too cool!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Philcw said:


> What size viv do you keep it in becciboo?
> 
> I asume it is an exo-terra...?
> 
> ...


Its in a small aquarium


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok becciboo 


And HABU i have to agree with you those are some spectacular salys :no1:
I like them just as much as my little ones...


Phil : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is one of my local favs... it's a green and a 5" one is a joy to behold... as is usual, pics never do them justice.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

What is that species scientific name HABU?


Phil : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Philcw said:


> What is that species scientific name HABU?
> 
> 
> Phil : victory:


 
here it is bud... The Center for Reptile and Amphibian Conservation and Management


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice...

Quite terrotorial little salys, well not realy little, its fairly long and slender that one.

I have never come across a wild salamander in thw wild 


Phil


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Nice...
> 
> Quite terrotorial little salys, well not realy little, its fairly long and slender that one.
> 
> ...


 
i'm sure to get 4-5 redback salamanders under every single rock in my yard..... what a difference.... too bad it seems because with a decent, damp climate like the uk's, you'd think that many salamander species would call it home. i am blessed. but i tell you, catching 8-10 different species and keeping them for a while is great fun for a nerd like me!..... specimens!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol2:

Have you ever thought about Breeding them if they are so common?



Phil


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I want to get another salamander, at the moment my set up for them is ok...
But what size viv would you say i need individualy as my 2 atm are in one big tank that is split down the middle?


Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:up::up:


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Great salamander to have, hardy species and so easy to keep, do you find them tame?
> 
> As i dont think they are supposed to be but the one my bro in law has likes human interaction?
> 
> ...



my salamander doesnt really mind being handled but squeeks when you pick him up lol

some defence reaction 'eh?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Most probably lol



Phil : victory:


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

i would love to keep a couple of salamanders but i'm having a hard time finding any for sale here!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

There are quite a few for sale here: Amphibian Pricelist
These are a reputable company and sell many amphibians 



Phil : victory:


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the link they have a great collection available - tho i would be wary of orderin anythin just because of where i live - its a bit of a distance!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I think salamanders look like pretty cool pets myself. Like newts...

also what's the Urban Exotics thing about in your sig? (also MK ftw)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have a axy which morphed - so now practically a tiger sal, the CUTEST little face in the world.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I think salamanders look like pretty cool pets myself. Like newts...
> 
> also what's the Urban Exotics thing about in your sig? (also MK ftw)


Urban Exotics is new reptile company that i am part of 
And MK FTW...sometimes...lol mk can suck, its so expensive lol unlees you live in lakes estate or bean hill etc...



Phil


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I want fire salamanders, I love those


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

DaveM said:


> I want fire salamanders, I love those


Yeah Theyre Veeeery Pretty I Think : victory::no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not a great phtoo - but he is SO SO CUTe. his little face, i gotta get a new photo of him1


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

xKatyMx said:


> Yeah Theyre Veeeery Pretty I Think : victory::no1:


is that a "yes we can get some at some point"? Hun?


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

DaveM said:


> is that a "yes we can get some at some point"? Hun?


:lol2: Maybe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd love some salamaders but am restricted by space at the moment I have a pair of paramesotrition Hongkongensis there cool.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

They dont take up ahrdly any space


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

i have around 30 species and sub species of salamanders and newts ,at last count, and breed quite a few. Most are pretty easy to care for ,the main problem with most of them is keeping them cool enough in a hot summer, which thankfully we don't get many of in my area.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah i know what you mean, big fans always useful lol.



Phil


----------

